# Halloween Help!



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I know I'm kind of old for Halloween but I love dressing up and I wanted to be a Black Mage from the Final Fantasy series. For those who have never played Final Fantasy, I plan to have the costume look something like this (if I'm lucky)










Anyway, I was wondering if you guys thought I would be made fun of if I went to school like that for Halloween. I really hope I can find all the supplies!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If anybody gives you lip, just light their *** up with Fire3.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it's cool


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> If anybody gives you lip, just light their *** up with Fire3.


hell, get the whole school with Ultima :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thats cool. go as that.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

That is adorable. It'd be funny dressing up like a Tonberry. 
Or Cactuar, although the pose looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, very cool costume! And no, 15 isn't too old for Halloween, I've had trick-or-treaters that old come to my door, dressed in their high school jackets! :lol


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

That costume would be awesome


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Apocalypse, beey0tch!

(FFVIII spell)


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Halloween's the Best. Have fun with your costume. Remember you can't please everyone.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the support! I feel so much better about doing it now. Now to make the costume...


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool. You should post pics when it's done


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Well guys, Halloween is closing in on me and I can't find the supplies... I really really wanted to be a black mage too. :cry I figured I would try going as Luigi again.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll try to post pictures but I don't like showing my face...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm 28 and dressing up. Just because people get older doesn't mean they have to start being lame and not having fun with dressing up anymore.


----------

